# Delta Waterfowl Banquet - Fargo



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The Agassiz Four Curls Chapter of Delta Waterfowl will be holding it's annual fundraising banquet on Feb. 9th at the Ramada Plaza Suite in Fargo, ND. The Four Curls chapter's mission is to use the money that we keep, for local projects with the area youth. Last year we sponsored the youth shooting league in Horace ND and held a youth duck hunt for 35 area youth ages 12-15. The looks on the kids faces that had never fired a gun much less shot at ducks was well worth the effort. Please come out and help us to maintain and grow these types of activities in the future.

Social at 5:00, Dinner at 7:00. Live Auction, Silent Auction, and Raffles.

Prints, Guns, Rifles, Metal Gun Case, Golf Packages, GHG Decoys.

Waterfowler, Upland, Deer Hunter, Youth, Mystery, Packages and more.
There's a KIDS RAFFLE....FREE of Charge to all kids 15 and under.

Many Guns and a few more rifles this year. For the predator hunters we'll have 2 - .17 HMRs. Deer Hunters - there's a 270 with scope. We have shotguns includng over/unders, side x side, 10 gauge, pumps and semi autos.

For you guys with less than 20/20 eye sight there is a complete Lasix Eye Surgery donated. $2200.00 value....This can be transfered to anyone!

There's a 4 person, 4 night, 3 day Lodging/Pheasant Hunt in the Ellendale ND area. As well as 2 - 3 night lodging packages for Spring Snow Goose Hunting. Sporting Clay Packages are available as well. A nice package for a Devils Lake Fishing trip too.

If you waterfowl hunt in the eastern ND and western MN area then this is the banquet for you. I forgot to mention that it's on a Friday night.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Field Hunter, Same question as last year. How much are the tickets and where can you get them? :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Available at the Door and by calling 701-799-5656.

Single 45.00
Couple 65.00
Youth 25.00

Area business is invited to participate with a booth at the banquet and corporate tables are also available.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for the info. do you have to be a member to attend?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

By purchasing a ticket you become a member.....to answer your question, no you do not need to be a member to attend.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

So who is "Master of Ceremonies" this year?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The honorable.........Delta Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

SOunds like Byron Dorgan might also make an appearance and speak on CRP. Will know more in the next few days!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> The honorable.........Delta Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank God!!!!! He is easier to look at than Chris!!! :beer: 
I think it's the hair cut!!
Best part of the whole deal, I live right across the street from the Ramada!!! See you all there!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

$#!t!!!!!!

I fly back to helena at 5pm that day :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

ttt

Just added a 6x8 Shoremaster wooden floor Fish house to the banquet list. Besides the guns that are going to the corp tables there will be about 30 more given away.

Try to make it to help us take more kids on our youth hunt this Fall.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

New additions for the Delta Banquet

Forgot to mention the Benelli 20 gauge semi-auto.....going to make a pretty nice gun for pheasant huntng.

Also just added a 5 gun "Pick of the Litter" Raffle. 5 tickets will be drawn out of the hat and the 1st one has pick of the 5 guns, the second the pick of 4 guns, etc. All guns are high quality.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I think it's the hair cut!!


He finally joined the club!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ttt Hope to see you fellows there.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Good Luck with the banquet guys! I wish I could make it down.

Two more weeks until the 1st annual Minot Banquet! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What is the normal attire for the banquet? My wife wants to know...

God damnittttttt...........my wife hijacked my computer. She told me last night at the banquet and I thought it was a joke. The quote above was her hijacking my damn stuff. I guess I can no longer leave myself logged in..... :eyeroll:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

depends on how hot your wife is!!!! Just kidding. Casual, Casual and more Casual. I hope you have a good time it is shaping up to be a very good banquet.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ihuntnfish said:


> depends on how hot your wife is!!!! Just kidding. Casual, Casual and more Casual. I hope you have a good time it is shaping up to be a very good banquet.


Banquest was fun, definately would have been better if I went stag!! :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I would like to publicly Thank all who attended our Delta Waterfowl Banquet. It was once again a big success. Our Attendees many sponsors and volunteers have made this another successful event.

The young waterfowl hunters of our area will benefit from your generosity.

Thank You!

Bob Kellam
co-chair
Delta Waterfowl
Four Curls Chapter
Fargo ND


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bob, Did your daughter happen to get a picture of myself and Dick Monson sitting together at the same table. You could probably sell copies for a fund raiser.  Anybody catch the color of the gals eyes that was selling tickets on 28 gauge????????  :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> Bob, Did your daughter happen to get a picture of myself and Dick Monson sitting together at the same table. You could probably sell copies for a fund raiser.  Anybody catch the color of the gals eyes that was selling tickets on 28 gauge????????  :roll:


Well...she was wearing a red dress.  I really wanted to get a picture of you and djleye shooting the breeze.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

g/o
I have not seen the pictures yet but if she did I will be sure to get you and Dick a copy. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I really wanted to get a picture of you and djleye shooting the breeze.


He was just telling me how wrong he always is and apologizing for it!!!!  :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I see you can't answer what color her eyes were either. Now that is really bad for someone in your profession :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> > I really wanted to get a picture of you and djleye shooting the breeze.
> 
> 
> He was just telling me how wrong he always is and apologizing for it!!!!  :wink:


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WP, I never saw anyone jump up so fast as when they announced the winner of the upland package!!!! That was great!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> I would like to publicly Thank all who attended our Delta Waterfowl Banquet. It was once again a big success. Our Attendees many sponsors and volunteers have made this another successful event.
> 
> The young waterfowl hunters of our area will benefit from your generosity.
> 
> Thank You!


Dido... Delta Waterfowl thanks the local chapter vol. for putting on a class act banquet for all to enjoy. It takes a lot of passion for the sport to be apart of something and make an impact. I encourage many of you to read the magazine when you get the next issue in the mail... Lots of interesting stuff to read about!

Congrats to the Agassiz Four Curls!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep, it was a fun banquet to attend!! :beer:


----------

